# Tren & Test - First Cycle - Jesus this stuff is AWESOME!!!



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Title says it all really...

First cycle (don't really count dabbling with Anavar & DBol) on 300mg Tren E and 550mg Test Prop and this is the 5th week of a 10 week cycle... gains are immense. Bigger, leaner, stronger, christ... way stronger, just keeps on coming. Recovery is fast too, cardio is a bit painful but I've kept it at some light intervals!!!

Side, well... you live with em and get on with it I suppose.

Would I do it again, absolutely... probably give it a rest till Jan/Feb, see how PCT and recovery goes... see what gains I can keep etc and then crack on again!


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Good to hear mate as i am starting Tren and Sust in 2 weeks  same dosse of Tren. Any signs of the cough?


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Good to hear mate as i am starting Tren and Sust in 2 weeks  same dosse of Tren. Any signs of the cough?


I had a tickly cough for the first three weeks then it kinda faded away, sometimes a tickle when jabbing or just after.

I can't imagine doing any other AAS and I'm pleased I took the time to read up for 6 months before making a choice - I was originally swaying towards Deca but didn't want the water.

You'll definitly know when it hits your system, you just feel STRONG. the kinda jumps in strength that people notice...


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

youll know it you get propper tren cough mate .. its great lol..

tren is my fave aas bay far .. welcome to the club mate a cycle just dosnt seem like a cycle without tren in once youve tried it


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Jesus, thats some cycle for early days!


----------



## huge monguss (Apr 5, 2011)

Jay Walker said:


> Jesus, thats some cycle for early days!


Haha thats what a was thinking glad its going well though


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Jay Walker said:


> Jesus, thats some cycle for early days!


Why? Sounds like it's a great cycle.. He's enjoying himself and he's still alive..


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Tren is the god of AAS


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

prop for a first cycle? how many times a week you jabbing? i hate jabbing i dont think i will ever use short esters


----------



## XMS (Jun 23, 2011)

I look forward to jabbing now, and short esters kick in better


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Beans said:


> Why? Sounds like it's a great cycle.. He's enjoying himself and he's still alive..


I wasnt knocking it.


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Are you using the Test P as a kickstart and running a longer ester beside it?


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

Beans said:


> Why? Sounds like it's a great cycle.. He's enjoying himself and he's still alive..


I think he is referring to more frequent injections with the prop and tren being considered a more "advanced" compound. The OP seems happy though and yes he is still alive, LOL.


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Nilly said:


> I think he is referring to more frequent injections with the prop and tren being considered a more "advanced" compound. The OP seems happy though and yes he is still alive, LOL.


Got it in one.


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Still alive, lol.

Went with Prop since it's faster acting and PCT can start sooner at the end, jabbing Mon, Weds and Fri (EOD isn't practival for the weekends and Prop is in the system for 2-3 days)

Yes, it is an advanced stack but I suppose you wouldn't down a littre of vodka if you'd not drunk before so first week was lighter and didn't get up to 300/550 till week 3 to test for sides.


----------



## mark44 (Jun 22, 2011)

Any before and after pics?


----------



## BoomTime (Feb 19, 2009)

you wont get cough with tren enth, just ace, its not the tren that causes the cough its the stuff they use to steriles the tren in the oil and make it sanitized if you nip a vein or blood vessel on the way in and there is some oil on the needle it tracts back to your lungs through the blood and your body thinks you have breathed in something toxic and shuts your muscles as to not breath anymore and makes you cough like crazy

not sure i would run short ester for 10 weeks but sounds like nice cycle to me


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

BoomTime said:


> you wont get cough with tren enth, just ace, its not the tren that causes the cough its the stuff they use to steriles the tren in the oil and make it sanitized if you nip a vein or blood vessel on the way in and there is some oil on the needle it tracts back to your lungs through the blood and your body thinks you have breathed in something toxic and shuts your muscles as to not breath anymore and makes you cough like crazy
> 
> not sure i would run short ester for 10 weeks but sounds like nice cycle to me


you can get the cough from any ester mate, i recantly had a very bad case of 'tren cough' after a shot if pc tri test and eq.. no shot esters there


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

cudsyaj said:


> I had a tickly cough for the first three weeks then it kinda faded away, sometimes a tickle when jabbing or just after.
> 
> I can't imagine doing any other AAS and I'm pleased I took the time to read up for 6 months before making a choice - I was originally swaying towards Deca but didn't want the water.
> 
> You'll definitly know when it hits your system, you just feel STRONG. the kinda jumps in strength that people notice...


Mate we must have been going through the same thing, i was going to do Deca but i know how much water i seem to hold and i just didnt want to deal with that.

Do you push the AAS in quickly because i have heard the slower you go the less likely you are to get the cough.

Cant wait for the strength, on sust already so gonna hit the tren in 2 weeks when my mate gets back to jab me (yes i know i'm a pus$y)


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

The Bayer/Schering Testoviron has a warning about a "cough" in the medical insert you get with the box. I've never had this problem though sometimes I get a strange sensation when I inject Testoviron, the same kind of feeling you get when your lungs "break in" during sprints or intense cardio.


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Nilly said:


> The Bayer/Schering Testoviron has a warning about a "cough" in the medical insert you get with the box. I've never had this problem though sometimes I get a strange sensation when I inject Testoviron, the same kind of feeling you get when your lungs "break in" during sprints or intense cardio.


ive had this a few times and thought that was the worst that could happen and wonderd what all the fuss was about till about a month back i shot some test and eq and thought i was going to die, my lungs felt like id ran till id collased ..they were burning and i was gasping for breath dripping in sweat and went very light headed.. unable to stand an felt sick, not good lol


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Toby1 said:


> I'm hitting tren with my next cycle and I can't wait! My last was with deca and like everyone has said I just bloated up. Good gains but I think I'll leave the deca for other people in the future. Just a quick one though, aren't you running a comparatively low dose of tren. I had always understood it was almost a waste to run with anything less than 500mg. I'm ready to stand corrected though.


tbh mate 500mg of GOOD tren ew is more than ample for most folk, ive gone upto 800mg ew and was way too much, a effective stating dose imo is 250-300mg ew.

most ug labs tren is underdosed imo thats why you see folk saying im running 500mg ew side free...bollox


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

cudsyaj said:


> Still alive, lol.
> 
> Went with Prop since it's faster acting and PCT can start sooner at the end, jabbing Mon, Weds and Fri (EOD isn't practival for the weekends and Prop is in the system for 2-3 days)
> 
> Yes, it is an advanced stack but I suppose you wouldn't down a littre of vodka if you'd not drunk before so first week was lighter and didn't get up to 300/550 till week 3 to test for sides.


What you planning on doing then? Dropping the Tren E @ week 7 or 8, running Test P to week 10, then starting PCT a couple days after?


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

I have always run 75mg of Tren Acetate X 3 per week, I found that great.

Didnt know people were running those kind of quantities!


----------



## Nilly (May 18, 2010)

Trenzyme said:


> ive had this a few times and thought that was the worst that could happen and wonderd what all the fuss was about till about a month back i shot some test and eq and thought i was going to die, my lungs felt like id ran till id collased ..they were burning and i was gasping for breath dripping in sweat and went very light headed.. unable to stand an felt sick, not good lol


Holy ****! Lol


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Jay Walker said:


> I have always run 75mg of Tren Acetate X 3 per week, I found that great.
> 
> Didnt know people were running those kind of quantities!


thats why i said GOOD tren mate.. ive made my own crystal fina and it blows 90%of all ug tren ace away , 50-75mg ed is my sweet spot but do push 100mg ed for the odd cycle as the change of body comp i get at this dose is worth the sides... well almost lol


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Trenzyme said:


> thats why i said GOOD tren mate.. ive made my own crystal fina and it blows 90%of all ug tren ace away , 50-75mg ed is my sweet spot but do push 100mg ed for the odd cycle as the change of body comp i get at this dose is worth the sides... well almost lol


I know what you mean, thats the stuff i always used. Very strong stuff.

It is a fantastic drug, just sends my blood pressure silly


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MAN I CAN'T WAIT TO RUN TREN!!!!


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Toby1 said:


> Have just picked mine up. God dam it's expensive!!!!


its not that expensive mate.. bit more than test and the like but well worth it


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Toby1 said:


> I hope so! I said I'd have the 4 vials off him before I asked how much. When he told me I almost had to punch him lol. Have checked and he isn't asking more than anyone else, I just wasn't ready for it.


Youve been bumped mate


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

Jay Walker said:


> Got it in one.


My apologies then, I jumped to the conclusion that you were going to spew a load of bro science and recycled nonsence as to why he shouldn't be doing said cycle.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

cudsyaj said:


> Title says it all really...
> 
> First cycle (don't really count dabbling with Anavar & DBol) on 300mg Tren E and 550mg Test Prop and this is the 5th week of a 10 week cycle... gains are immense. Bigger, leaner, stronger, christ... way stronger, just keeps on coming. Recovery is fast too, cardio is a bit painful but I've kept it at some light intervals!!!
> 
> ...


Hey mate can I ask a few questions.

Running same doses on first week at the moment. And running Test E and Tren E so nothing yet.

You say your bigger and leaner, are you cutting or bulking ?

Whats your diet like ?

I want to bulk to see the full force of Tren but dont want to put on to much B/F %

Cheers mate


----------



## Jay Walker (Jun 24, 2003)

Beans said:


> My apologies then, I jumped to the conclusion that you were going to spew a load of bro science and recycled nonsence as to why he shouldn't be doing said cycle.


Haha, bro science, like it <bro!> 

Ace course, you'll feel like a champ, im jealous, I want, I want!!!!!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

keano said:


> Hey mate can I ask a few questions.
> 
> Running same doses on first week at the moment. And running Test E and Tren E so nothing yet.
> 
> ...


I'm bulking but as cleanly as possible - I'd rather put on 10-12lbs in 10 weeks than go crazy by adding lots of fat... I'm about 5'10 @ 92kg now (an increase of 2 kg in 4 weeks which is a good rate) and you can clearly see my abs but also that there is a layer of fat - I'd go with 16-18% guesstimate.

Diets pretty clean, tuna, salmon, chicken, steak and lots of eggs... I do eat pizza (Papa Johns pig out with the boys once a week for sanity) and I do like the odd drink on a Friday but I'll stick to vodka, dash of lime & soda if I do.

Eating 7-8 times a day, breakfast, lunch and dinner medium plates with healthy snack in between (cottage cheese, ryvitas, nuts, seeds, fruit, protein shakes, peanut butter, oh, and eggs etc)

I'm no expert but try and keep the fat low and taper the carbs towards the end of the day, seems to work for me!


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Chelsea said:


> Mate we must have been going through the same thing, i was going to do Deca but i know how much water i seem to hold and i just didnt want to deal with that.
> 
> Do you push the AAS in quickly because i have heard the slower you go the less likely you are to get the cough.
> 
> Cant wait for the strength, on sust already so gonna hit the tren in 2 weeks when my mate gets back to jab me (yes i know i'm a pus$y)


I get my jab partner to do it really slow and leave the needle hanging out my bum for 10-15 seconds after so there is little to no seepage.

and ur not a pu$$y, theres no way I'd jab myself


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

cudsyaj said:


> I get my jab partner to do it really slow and leave the needle hanging out my bum for 10-15 seconds after so there is little to no seepage.
> 
> and ur not a pu$$y, theres no way I'd jab myself


lmao @ jab partner

im not being a dick mate i have friends the same, id rather jab myself anyday than let someone else do it


----------



## snorkles (May 10, 2011)

Im in my 12th week out of a 21 week cycle of test and tren. Yeah it's crazy, I know. but this stuff changed my body! test+tren = the best.


----------



## Mr_Morocco (May 28, 2011)

is tren a no no for first cycle then? maybe i could run test e + tren e instead of tri test


----------



## Trenzyme (May 4, 2008)

Afghan said:


> is tren a no no for first cycle then? maybe i could run test e + tren e instead of tri test


no ones saying you cant but id deffo try a test only cycle first mate


----------



## bigrobbo (Mar 20, 2009)

snorkles said:


> Im in my 12th week out of a 21 week cycle of test and tren. Yeah it's crazy, I know. but this stuff changed my body! test+tren = the best.


Any before n after pics?


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

my lord the guy above has got the typical Rangers man spot on it that avi lol. Jokeing mate

But in all honesty I do believe people should be jabbing themselfs from the get go On there very first cycle. Getting someone else to do it just becomes a routine.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Afghan said:


> is tren a no no for first cycle then? maybe i could run test e + tren e instead of tri test


The problem can be if you get side effects, will you know if it's the test or tren causing them as they will have different ways of treating them.

Also, start with tren now and where do you go for your next cycle??


----------



## darksider (Apr 5, 2011)

Tren is a good med dont get me wrong but you can get just as good results using other compounds providing you combine the right ones and get everything else sorted too imo


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

G-man99 said:


> The problem can be if you get side effects, will you know if it's the test or tren causing them as they will have different ways of treating them.
> 
> Also, start with tren now and where do you go for your next cycle??


SUPERTREN!!! :lol:


----------



## Colz (Aug 26, 2016)

Just stumbled upon this post from googling up first test and tren cycle. And find it amusing that this geezers first cycle is test and tren and no one bats an eyelid,but if i or anyone else would suggest such a thing you would be considered a numbty! As like everyone preaches first cycle should be a test only one as to see how you respond with sides before introducing another compound. Reason i brought it up is my mate says i will be fine with test and tren on first cycle,but most say differently. And its this reason i still have not commited to my first cycle yet. But fair play the geezer seemed to of got on well with it,guess not one size fits all.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Colz said:


> Just stumbled upon this post from googling up first test and tren cycle. And find it amusing that this geezers first cycle is test and tren and no one bats an eyelid,but if i or anyone else would suggest such a thing you would be considered a numbty! As like everyone preaches first cycle should be a test only one as to see how you respond with sides before introducing another compound. Reason i brought it up is my mate says i will be fine with test and tren on first cycle,but most say differently. And its this reason i still have not commited to my first cycle yet. But fair play the geezer seemed to of got on well with it,guess not one size fits all.


 You will be fine on test and tren first cycle, just keep doses low.


----------



## Colz (Aug 26, 2016)

sen said:


> You will be fine on test and tren first cycle, just keep doses low.


 What doses would you recommend mate? Ive got 2x 10ml vials. But like i said before im on here for a reason to gain and get sound advice from you guys that are experienced, and everyone always say on here test only first cycle.

i thought most peoples cycles was the common test and Decca.

Im in no rush as im hitting cardio hard at the min to lose some BF after xmas, and need to get my Ai and Pct in place so any recommendation would be useful thanks.


----------



## JUICE1 (Jan 28, 2016)

Colz said:


> Just stumbled upon this post from googling up first test and tren cycle. And find it amusing that this geezers first cycle is test and tren and no one bats an eyelid,but if i or anyone else would suggest such a thing you would be considered a numbty! As like everyone preaches first cycle should be a test only one as to see how you respond with sides before introducing another compound. Reason i brought it up is my mate says i will be fine with test and tren on first cycle,but most say differently. And its this reason i still have not commited to my first cycle yet. But fair play the geezer seemed to of got on well with it,guess not one size fits all.


 It's more responsible to just use one compound for the reasons discussed. I used Test, Tren and Mast first and in hindsight I would have just used Test because:

(a) I got gyno issues which I thought were from failure to control E2 from high aromotization, I've now learned from experience that without introducing Tren I don't seem to get the gyno issues as easily and they are more prolactin based. Now running Test + Tren and if I ever get any gyno signs Caber will get rid of it very quickly.

(b) I got severe acne (whole of back, shoulders, chest) and I had no idea what caused it. I managed to get rid of it after 5 months of Accutane but perhaps that could have been avoided if I just used Test, it may have been just Mast which provokes the acne to that degree but I'll never know now.


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Colz said:


> What doses would you recommend mate? Ive got 2x 10ml vials. But like i said before im on here for a reason to gain and get sound advice from you guys that are experienced, and everyone always say on here test only first cycle.
> 
> i thought most peoples cycles was the common test and Decca.
> 
> Im in no rush as im hitting cardio hard at the min to lose some BF after xmas, and need to get my Ai and Pct in place so any recommendation would be useful thanks.


 Test or test and deca are probably the most common first cycles but that doesn't mean you can't do something else. dltbb on here did test and tren first cycle. I did test and deca. I have a mate who did 450 tri tren for his first cycle and use no test at all. He looked insane.

I'd do something like 200mg of each or 250 test 200 tren if your test is dosed at 250mg.


----------



## Colz (Aug 26, 2016)

sen said:


> Test or test and deca are probably the most common first cycles but that doesn't mean you can't do something else. dltbb on here did test and tren first cycle. I did test and deca. I have a mate who did 450 tri tren for his first cycle and use no test at all. He looked insane.
> 
> I'd do something like 200mg of each or 250 test 200 tren if your test is dosed at 250mg.


 Interesting that,just goes to show not one size fits all,i might just take the leap then lol. Cheers dude


----------



## 31205 (Jan 16, 2013)

Colz said:


> Interesting that,just goes to show not one size fits all,i might just take the leap then lol. Cheers dude


 A lot suggest tren ace when using tren first time in case of bad side effects. Up to you though. Any side effects will be gone in a week or two anyway if you use enanthate.


----------



## Colz (Aug 26, 2016)

sen said:


> A lot suggest tren ace when using tren first time in case of bad side effects. Up to you though. Any side effects will be gone in a week or two anyway if you use enanthate.


 Cheers bud appreciate your time of day, gonna think about it but its gonna happen my first cycle


----------



## Colz (Aug 26, 2016)

JUICE1 said:


> It's more responsible to just use one compound for the reasons discussed. I used Test, Tren and Mast first and in hindsight I would have just used Test because:
> 
> (a) I got gyno issues which I thought were from failure to control E2 from high aromotization, I've now learned from experience that without introducing Tren I don't seem to get the gyno issues as easily and they are more prolactin based. Now running Test + Tren and if I ever get any gyno signs Caber will get rid of it very quickly.
> 
> (b) I got severe acne (whole of back, shoulders, chest) and I had no idea what caused it. I managed to get rid of it after 5 months of Accutane but perhaps that could have been avoided if I just used Test, it may have been just Mast which provokes the acne to that degree but I'll never know now.


 Thanks for the info mate, is caber worth getting then if i decide to do both? It seems that test is what causes the bacne due to most people doing test and decca first cycle. Or could that be the decca too i suppose. People i know say its always acne and very oily skin when on test and decca


----------



## arbffgadm100 (Jun 3, 2016)

I've just finished 14 weeks of test cyp 200 and tren e 400. (Thanks to @BULK for the advice in a thread a while ago).

The results are nothing short of incredible.

My groin, legs, stomach, arms, chest and shoulders look like a fu**ing roadmap.

I was lean enough to look good when I started (<15%) but am now closer to 10% and about 6kg heavier.

Loved it.

Switched out to 200/300/200 test cyp/EQ/masteron for the last few weeks before a competition (fight), and then knocking it down to TRT for a few months.

Can't wait to blast tren again.

Night sweats were managed by not eating s**t loads of carbs before bed.

Zero change psychologically, and no other sides at all.

Used SIS for both and have bought two @ChemClarity kits to get both compounds tested for peace of mind (I would have done it beforehand, but had already bought the stuff and started the cycle).


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

12 weeks 500mg test with a dbol kick start for 1st 4 weeks is the ideal 1st cycle IMO but each to their own. Your brave going for tren on your 1st run though. Powerful stuff with powerful sides!!! Interesting that you went for he enanthate ester too considering the use of tren and the fact your pinning the prop regularly anyways?!


----------

